# Pancit



## spryte (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't have the exact measurements. My Ex-Hag-in-Law is from the Phillipines and this is how she taught me to make it.

Pancit
Asian noodles (curly or straight... doesn't matter)
1 medium onion (diced)
3 or 4 cloves of garlic (minced)
5 or 6 carrots (julienned)
1/2 small head of cabbage (shredded)
1 can of Spam (diced) (I know it sounds gross... but it doesn't taste like Spam when you're done... I've also used pork or chicken diced into small pieces)
soy sauce
fresh ground black pepper
a bit of cooking oil
a few green onions (diced or snipped)
1 or 2 lemons (cut into wedges)
3 or 4 hard boiled eggs (sliced)

In a big skillet heat oil, add minced garlic & onions, cook until translucent, add spam, cook until a bit browned, grind on some black pepper, add cabbage & carrots and soy sauce (a few turns of the pan), cover and cook until carrots are tender. Cook noodles according to directions and drain. Add meat and veggies to noodles and toss well. Garnish with sliced eggs, green onions and lemon wedges. Squeeze lemon wedges over individual servings. And don't forget to put the soy sauce on the table. This re-heats well too... the lemon juice keeps the noodles from sticking.


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Spyte


----------



## Claire (Dec 12, 2004)

Oh, yum; I'm gonna do this soon.  One of the dishes I miss from my Hawaii days ... every potluck had pancit, adobo, and if we were really lucky, lumpia.  I cook none of them, but think I will start soon on this recipe!!


----------

